

Flash Mob Riots: Crime in the Age of Twitter - Keith_Lee
http://associatesmind.com/2011/08/09/flash-mob-riots-crime-in-the-age-of-twitter/

======
benologist
Twitter's press guys finally found a way to spin the london rights to include
them! It must have sucked being the future of communication and where the
revolution will be tweeted etc, watching RIM get all the stories.

